# Egg sharing at LWC Darlington?



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi all,
my partner and I have taken the first steps of egg sharing. Went to open day at the darlington clinic and was most impressed with how intimate it was. im 27 and my partner is 23 and as a same sex couple we want to have a family and give something back in return.If any of you have had experience with th LWC Darlington please can you advise if this is a good clinic to choose ect.i am hoping to starg the whole process in june and were very much looking forward to it all. any advice or tips is appreciate.

thanks


----------



## kirst01 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Sass00

I have shared with LWC darlington. If you look on the thread below your's there is a lwc darlignton thread with loads of lovely girls on it. I have egg shared 3 times, unfortunately have not yet been successful, except from my 3rd go where I did fall pregnant but unfortunately miscarried. I love the clinic, the staff are very good, and I am hoping to do a Frozen embryo Transfer later this year. 

Good luck

xx


----------



## sjames9238 (Jun 4, 2007)

hi there, i egg shared at darlington at the end of 2007 which resulted in my beautiful baby girl in 2008. All i can say is its fantastic, lovely staff and we couldnt fault it at all, any questions just ask me
sarah


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi sarah
i need to lose 1.5 stone to be able to egg shore so i am hoping to do this pretty quick. what i mainly would like to know is about the whole process and how quick it all was for you?

thanks 
Sarah-Jane


----------



## sjames9238 (Jun 4, 2007)

hi, i had my initial app in the may i think and was pregnant by the november, i was matched pretty quickly


----------



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

I am at Darlington and think they are great, i have done one share but unfortuantley only producedd a small amount of eggs in that cycle so i donated all to the other lady and i am currently waiting to start my next cycle just for myself.

All the staff are really nice, can't fault them


----------

